# Weight Loss Programs



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Has anyone any experience with a solid weight loss program based on nutrition in Dubai or Abu Dhabi?

Please, not Dr.Nutrition and the alike. Or having some personal trainer creating a routine for you. 

No, like proper program with people who know what they are doing.

For me, if I get into gym --> Happy days for the waist line
If gym stops, but still small portion < out of shape

Cannot go to gym due to hectic schedule and being too tired (or some call it as getting old)

For weight loss, the key is in nutrition, exercise accounts for 20%, at least for myself.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

RandomDude said:


> Has anyone any experience with a solid weight loss program based on nutrition in Dubai or Abu Dhabi?
> 
> Please, not Dr.Nutrition and the alike. Or having some personal trainer creating a routine for you.
> 
> ...



Dont eat carbohydrates

Jo xxx


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

jojo said:


> Dont eat carbohydrates
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh Snap!!! 

Is that your reply, or rubbing it in my face

Guilty as charged, but after your "Lemonade" drinks, you binge on carbs, no?


Thank you for the sarcastic reply,now I'm stressed, I'll go and eat it out over the nice fresh chocolate muffins I got today at carrefour.

Want some?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

RandomDude said:


> Oh Snap!!!
> 
> Is that your reply, or rubbing it in my face
> 
> ...



LOL, no sarcasm!! I eat a high fat, low carb diet and have done for 11 years. It works! No Fresh chocolate muffins tho!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

jojo said:


> LOL, no sarcasm!! I eat a high fat, low carb diet and have done for 11 years. It works! No Fresh chocolate muffins tho!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


You are totally correct, whenever I cut out sugar intake, happy time.

How come everything in life that is sweet will cause you heartache, sugar, love and women.

It is those 4-5 first days when the craving comes back really badly, and you are like, it is ok, I'll munch over this tiny piece of buiscuit, then this chocolate, then totally stop.....

Oh well, time to sleep, I'll brush my teeth with sugar then use the chocolate taste toothpaste


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You know your body better than anyone else. What works for one may or may not work for the other when it comes to diet. I agree 100% with Jo; no carbs for me either becauase I pile on the pounds instantly. That being said, I can't cut it out totally too. So I indulge once a week and stick to a somewhat decent combination of healthy eating and exercise.

Notice I say "healthy eating" and not "diet". Don't restrict yourself because most diets are only temporary solutions. Change your lifestyle permanently and incorporate a regular exercise regimen.

Also, you're only fooling yourself with the "hectic schedule" excuse. You don't need to go to the gym to exercise. I work out at home and 30 minutes every day will go a long way with your weight loss plan.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> You know your body better than anyone else. What works for one may or may not work for the other when it comes to diet. I agree 100% with Jo; no carbs for me either becauase I pile on the pounds instantly. That being said, I can't cut it out totally too. So I indulge once a week and stick to a somewhat decent combination of healthy eating and exercise.
> 
> Notice I say "healthy eating" and not "diet". Don't restrict yourself because most diets are only temporary solutions. Change your lifestyle permanently and incorporate a regular exercise regimen.
> 
> Also, you're only fooling yourself with the "hectic schedule" excuse. You don't need to go to the gym to exercise. I work out at home and 30 minutes every day will go a long way with your weight loss plan.


Yeah, but commuting 4 hrs on a daily basis, running around from one client to another, you barely have mental or physical power.

The new fad is Paleolithic diet , it does make since, because all the sweet stuff , the caveman did not eat at all.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Yeah, but commuting 4 hrs on a daily basis, running around from one client to another, you barely have mental or physical power.
> 
> The new fad is Paleolithic diet , it does make since, because all the sweet stuff , the caveman did not eat at all.


Hi,

Actually I am on a diet.

In fact, I am on two diets......................you get more food that way!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My "diet" altho I dont call it that, I call it a "way of eating" is I simply eat when I'm hungry BUT never, ever sugar, starch or wheat! So I do eat plenty of eggs, nuts, meat, butter, cheese, green veggies - In fact today, because I'm not working, I've treated myself to that good old favourite of a huge "english breakfast" of fried eggs, bacon, mushrooms, tomato and a dollop of mayonnaise lol.

But whatever food plan you follow, when/if you go back to eating how you did before, then you're gonna be the size you were before!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Safwanish (Jan 29, 2014)

jojo said:


> My "diet" altho I dont call it that, I call it a "way of eating" is I simply eat when I'm hungry BUT never, ever sugar, starch or wheat! So I do eat plenty of eggs, nuts, meat, butter, cheese, green veggies - In fact today, because I'm not working, I've treated myself to that good old favourite of a huge "english breakfast" of fried eggs, bacon, mushrooms, tomato and a dollop of mayonnaise lol.
> 
> But whatever food plan you follow, when/if you go back to eating how you did before, then you're gonna be the size you were before!
> 
> Jo xxxx


This is typically referred as 'Keto' or 'Ketogenic' diet. It's known to be succesful for a lot of people. I tried low carb, high fat, mid to high protien diet (a.k.a keto diet). I just couldn't do well on it.

But I do know that it's one of the most famous diets recently. Google it. You'd find tons of good info on keto diet, OP.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Safwanish said:


> This is typically referred as 'Keto' or 'Ketogenic' diet. It's known to be succesful for a lot of people. I tried low carb, high fat, mid to high protien diet (a.k.a keto diet). I just couldn't do well on it.
> 
> But I do know that it's one of the most famous diets recently. Google it. You'd find tons of good info on keto diet, OP.


Yep!!! Changed my life !!! No more IBS, arthritis, migraines, lethargy.... Oh and I lost 6 stone

Jo xxx


----------



## Safwanish (Jan 29, 2014)

jojo said:


> Yep!!! Changed my life !!! No more IBS, arthritis, migraines, lethargy.... Oh and I lost 6 stone
> 
> Jo xxx


If you don't mind me asking - where do you buy food supplies? A place where you can trust for being low-carbs and legit labels on foods. I always found it hard to keep actual track of my nutrients.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

jojo said:


> Yep!!! Changed my life !!! No more IBS, arthritis, migraines, lethargy.... Oh and I lost 6 stone
> 
> Jo xxx


So what would be your typical meal for a day and a week?

Can someone leading a busy life do it?

It is just easy to munch over that chocolate dipped donuts when you are really hungry, very fulfilling feeling


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

RandomDude said:


> So what would be your typical meal for a day and a week?
> 
> Can someone leading a busy life do it?
> 
> It is just easy to munch over that chocolate dipped donuts when you are really hungry, very fulfilling feeling


munching on a chocolate donut is easy, but it spikes your insulin, which then drops causing hunger within half an hour, so you need another one, and another one........ I dont seem to tolerate high sugar/wheat products and sugar to me is highly addictive

Todays menu;

Breakfast - four scrambled eggs with salmon and a tomato (done in a rush in the microwave)

Snack (at work) - pot of pre cut coconut pieces

Lunch (at work) - a bag of pork scratchings/rinds, 100g of brie, and a 100g bag of mixed nuts.

Snack (at work) - a pepperami stick

Supper - chicken thigh and leg, two tablespoons of mayonnaise, spinach, rocket and watercress salad and cucumber

Snack later - probably a couple of sticks of celery dunked in Philadelphia cheese - or maybe not, I'm full lol!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

jojo said:


> munching on a chocolate donut is easy, but it spikes your insulin, which then drops causing hunger within half an hour, so you need another one, and another one........ I dont seem to tolerate high sugar/wheat products and sugar to me is highly addictive
> 
> Todays menu;
> 
> ...


Wow, it just look really good and fulfilling, rather starving all day then pegging out over a juicy burger with nice fries, followed by a heavily smoothy or cheese cake.

If food industries are banned from producing artificial food, things will change for us. I mean if the only option in your face is eating healthy, then by force, you'll eat healthy.

It is just unfair, everything that tastes good is bad for you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

RandomDude said:


> If food industries are banned from producing artificial food, things will change for us. I mean if the only option in your face is eating healthy, then by force, you'll eat healthy.
> 
> It is just unfair, everything that tastes good is bad for you


 But thats a deliberate ploy by the food manufacturers - to make you buy/eat more

Jo xxx


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

jojo said:


> But thats a deliberate ploy by the food manufacturers - to make you buy/eat more
> 
> Jo xxx


I have read somewhere that they add subtances which has the same effect as drugs, you become addicted.
Could it be? But human beings have been always suffering from weight issues.
You can find in mueseums statues of kings,queens,Gods,or whatever and they are overweight. Many historical figures are overweight (King Henry,Budha hehe, Homer Simpsons)
China is now seeing more fat kids as they are adopting Westren food culture, although Chinese tend to have a full bowl, but they are mostly fit.
I don't know where is the missing link, I know many people who eat and eat and never gain weight.

Something not right, you loose weight, then gain it back, then loose it,then again gain it. It's like your brain is working against you.

Now, all reports indicate that weight loss surgery (stomach banding/reduction/bypass) really works. As it invokes phyiscal changes in the body.

I always knew Nestele was evil!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

RandomDude said:


> I have read somewhere that they add subtances which has the same effect as drugs, you become addicted.
> Could it be? But human beings have been always suffering from weight issues.
> You can find in mueseums statues of kings,queens,Gods,or whatever and they are overweight. Many historical figures are overweight (King Henry,Budha hehe, Homer Simpsons)
> China is now seeing more fat kids as they are adopting Westren food culture, although Chinese tend to have a full bowl, but they are mostly fit.
> ...


 Sugar is addictive. Carbohydrates, when they hit the blood stream turn to glucose, which triggers an insulin response. Insulin is the hormone which gathers the sugar up and takes it to the liver to decide if its needed as immediate energy or if it should be stored for later (as saturated adipose fat around our bodies)

Think about how much sugar/carbs we eat in the west compared to how much we ate when we were kids??? Since its addictive and its so freely available these days, its hard to understand why the current obesity epidemic is such a shock to everyone!

Jo xxx


----------



## Safwanish (Jan 29, 2014)

You guys should really see the documentary Food Inc. Fathead and Supersize Me. They really shed light on some modern day food industries that are feeding the masses.

From what I see, our food industry as a whole is divided into two categories. One artificial shadowed food industry which produces food for the masses that can be bought by masses at a rate which they can afford, then we have the organic market which still costs more due to the fact that they are grown in their natural environment, not scientifically and chemically grown.

It's sad to think that how an average person is still largely ignorant about food. which is such an important part of us. I guess media does wonders.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> I have read somewhere that they add subtances which has the same effect as drugs, you become addicted.
> Could it be? But human beings have been always suffering from weight issues.
> You can find in mueseums statues of kings,queens,Gods,or whatever and they are overweight. Many historical figures are overweight (King Henry,Budha hehe, Homer Simpsons)
> China is now seeing more fat kids as they are adopting Westren food culture, although Chinese tend to have a full bowl, but they are mostly fit.
> ...


Hi,
The biggest added culprit to food is high fructose corn syrup.
This is used extensively in American food products as it gives the sweetness but is much cheaper to produce than normal sugar.
It is supposed to be slightly poisonous to the liver but is very addictive - so difficult to wean yourself off it.
We noticed that it is inside a lot of foods you can buy in Dubai - because a lot of foods are imported.
We went to buy some famous brand tomato ketchup and you can buy the US or the UK made versions here. When you look at the ingredients, the US version uses the corn syrup but the UK one uses normal sugar.
There have been some interesting documentaries on high fructose corn syrup - worth trying to look them up online.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> The biggest added culprit to food is high fructose corn syrup.
> This is used extensively in American food products as it gives the sweetness but is much cheaper to produce than normal sugar.
> It is supposed to be slightly poisonous to the liver but is very addictive - so difficult to wean yourself off it.
> ...


Amazing info, and I'm totally not saying this because you are big Mudeer around here.

Go to the MOE, food court at the last level, there is a Mexican resetaurant, they sell Mexican soda, it just tastes like heaven!

What if the only food options at any grocery, where only natural, like imagine carrefour with only natural food, would you still go there?
Lol


----------



## aditya78910 (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice info


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

What has worked for me is just using an app on my iPhone and monitoring the calorific intake of whatever I have.

Originally set a limit of 1300 calories a day, now it is 1600.

In just over 7 months I have dropped 23kgs. I do try to get to the gym too but that is for fitness and weights. If I didn't do the weights, I would lose more.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Ogri750 said:


> What has worked for me is just using an app on my iPhone and monitoring the calorific intake of whatever I have. Originally set a limit of 1300 calories a day, now it is 1600. In just over 7 months I have dropped 23kgs. I do try to get to the gym too but that is for fitness and weights. If I didn't do the weights, I would lose more.


 Well done you!! That's fantastic!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ogri750 said:


> What has worked for me is just using an app on my iPhone and monitoring the calorific intake of whatever I have.
> 
> Originally set a limit of 1300 calories a day, now it is 1600.
> 
> In just over 7 months I have dropped 23kgs. I do try to get to the gym too but that is for fitness and weights. If I didn't do the weights, I would lose more.


 Well done you!!! I dont know how you have the will power to only have 1300 cals a day - I wish I did. I like eating too much

Jo xxx


----------



## katebialik (Mar 15, 2014)

Check out the acid and alkaline balance. Alkalize your body and Provided that you are not putting excess of calories in - then your body will let go of the body fat. Always works  Checkout Tony Robbins Alkaline diet on yourtube


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

to be honest Jo, I haven't found it that difficult to limit the intake. Sure, some days I get the odd hunger pang, but generally it is ok.

It doesn't mean that I can't go out for a beer etc, just means that if i want to indulge, I make sure I go to the gym first, burn off some calories, then I can enjoy myself with only the same nett intake.

Must be doing something right with it, fairly steady weight loss and 6 inches off the waist


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

I've cut out bread, pasta, potatoes & rice, but carried on eating everything else.

Gone done a waist size in first week


----------

